# CGK Boer Goats



## RPC

Well I have a long wait ahead of me but I am super excited so I decided to make a waiting thread early. These are horrible pasture pictures but it's all I could do being alone.
Ally due 1-3-17 guessing single








Puzzle due 1-7-17 guessing twins








Martini due 1-7-17 guessing triplets she hides them well








Daisy due 1-7-17 guessing twins








Cinder due 1-7-17 guessing single








Jasmine due 1-8-17 guessing twins








Cindy due 1-8-17 guessing twins








Natti due 1-9-17 guessing triplets








Precious due 1-24-17 guessing twins








Mercedes due 1-27-17 guessing single








Lexus due 1-27-17 guessing single








Stirred due 1-28-17 guessing twins








Shakin due 2-18-17 guessing twins


----------



## ksalvagno

They all look good! Good luck!


----------



## RPC

Thank you when they get closer to their due dates I will update pictures.


----------



## minibarn

Very nice! You're going to be really busy! Are they all bred to one buck?


----------



## RPC

Yes Hersey bred them all. He looks horrible right now due to rut so I have not taken any recent pictures of him. This was him while he was younger. But he is really tall now so now he just needs to bulk up.






















His sire is about 350 pounds so he has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They all look awesome!! Happy kidding


----------



## RPC

Thanks I can't wait


----------



## Jessica84

No way I like pasture pictures better  they are all looking good! I bet you'll have some very nice kids, and it will also give me my baby fix before mine come lol I did have to take a double take on Mercedes though, I have a doe that looks just like her just older


----------



## RPC

I don't mind pasture pictures but I didn't even try to get good ones I just went out there and clicked away. Like Mercedes she is actually super long but you can't tell. When are your does due?


----------



## Jessica84

I think she looks very long and pretty. I get annoyed sitting there trying to get good shots I usually just give up and just go with it lol so I know what you mean.
Mine are not due till late march, basically im a month in. I get sad watching everyone else kid, but in a way it makes it nice too because I can live threw other people and not have to count down the days lol I was thinking about figuring out more shelter ideas and have winter kids, but then the temps just dropped and I changed my mind because it's not even cold yet!


----------



## RPC

This is a month or 2 back she is longer. Next year I am gonna start kidding in November. How cold are your winters?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol not bad at all. It stays warm enough IF we get snow it doesn't last longer then a day. Usually the lowest low we have is 20 but every once in a blue moon it will drop down to 18-19.
Yes I'm a cry baby ok! It's nothing to do with the animals, I don't want to be out there lol I tried for fall kids this year on a few that didn't settle last year and some yearlings but none of them cycled. I don't understand since a breeder about a hour away had fall kids  right now I'm just crossing my fingers one of these March kids will be big enough for my son to have a wether in our September first fair. I'm going to feel real dumb having to buy him a wether lol


----------



## RPC

I don't blame you I hate winter. It's my least favorite season. I want warmer sunny weather without the possibility of snow. I just didn't know what the weather was like around you. It gets colder then I actually expected. I guess your doe that has the fastest growing kids better have a nice wether this year. I don't think you really have to worry much that should be enough time.


----------



## Jessica84

I'm more in the hills then what people have a idea or what California is. But I think it's perfect, usually no or very little fog and if I want to see snow I look at the mountain behind us lol I hate the cold too. Everyone says oh I can warm up but can't cool off. I'm fine being hot but when I get cold I'm done for the rest of the day. But I think we should make weight. My new buck was giving me kids that weaned at 50-60 and that was with a cocci issue I didn't even know was going on so I'm hoping this kidding will be great lol


----------



## RPC

My aunt lives way north of you in the foothills. I have never been out there but it looks really nice. One day I will go visit.


----------



## Jessica84

If it's north then for sure don't go visit in the winter! My parents are in Northern California right now and their high is going to be 32, that's my low right now lol they try telling me it's just a different kind of cold but I'm sorry cold is cold and anything under 60 is cold! But there is a bunch of cool things to see in California.


----------



## RPC

I would come in the fall probably. That's my slowest time that's not winter. I hate winter and -30 windchill are the worst.


----------



## Jessica84

I know nothing about - anything so you just made me cringe


----------



## RPC

Those are the Temps I deal with at kidding time and it's not any fun. Next year I am breeding for November kids. The Temps are better plus we need our wethers a little bigger at the fair. They seem to like the ones around 100 pounds now. It's actually amazing to me how many people have problems getting their wethers to gain weight.


----------



## Jessica84

Yuck! Oh I would never survive! I didn't know if I was going to make it last night just going out in 34 degrees and no wind last night lol 
People have a hard time here because it gets so hot. During the summer we will have days and days of 100+ and no wind so it just feels like your in a oven and the animals really don't want to do anything but lay under the trees. I've only watched our fair twice now with the goats and it seems the judge likes the bigger ones as well. I'm sure there's more to it then just the size lol but it seems the lighter ones don't do as well. I talked to my son and explained it to him that he may place well with the wether but he said as long as he does well on his doe and is able to sell his wether he will be happy.........we will see it that holds true when it comes time though lol


----------



## RPC

My perfect temp is 75 I don't like the 100+ days very well. We get a wide range of temperatures up here. It's crazy to think some places don't vary so much. In the summer we can get just over 100 degrees and winter in the negatives with windchill well below that. There sure is more then just weight that goes into picking champion but 5 years ago when my nieces showed they said you wanted tour wethers between 60-80 pounds for prime weight. Now it's more like 90-110 pounds. It's crazy how things change.


----------



## Jessica84

That's me, if I could choose 70-75 would be my ideal temperature. 
That is some big difference! Normal around here, although we don't always follow it, is 30s as a low and 50ish as a high durning the winter and mid to high 90s during the summer. August always seems to be the highest and we usually get that whole month in the 100s. I honestly don't pay attention to the lows during the summer, all I can say is they are usually bearable


----------



## RPC

That's too hot for me in august but is it a dry heat or humid. Ours is always humid which makes it so rough.


----------



## RPC

These girls are getting huge and I don't know how they will make it another month.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I laughed big time at that statement only because I said the same thing when I was pregnant  I'm sure they are saying the same thing too! They look great though!! The count down from here is going to be terrible huh :/


----------



## RPC

I know it I started setting up the kidding pens yesterday and don't like it lol. I am just trying to find ways to keep me busy.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol you are just like me! I have yet to clean out everything from last year, I mean I have way more of a wait then you but I always wait till the last month. Last year I was happy pulling the stinging nettles up by hand to pass time but then husband felt bad for me and bought a weed eater and when I came home from shopping it was all gone  I couldn't complain but I was like dang it!! If I don't have something to do I'll go crazy. But everything else I need to do I have to do while the ground is wet......make new feeders so I have to dig post holes, set up 2 more car ports that I pound t post to secure the corners. But I did cheat and my friend is kidding now. My daughter asked if she could have one of the kids and she said yes, I said yes so I'm getting my baby fix right now


----------



## RPC

You darn cheater hahaha. I think the last month is the worst because the does are huge and you start seeing udders so you get excited. I already check them like they are going to kid early and I will miss it but then I remember there is no way they can be early because the buck wasn't around.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes!!!! Same here. But still have to look at the progress  I'm already terrible about it just being almost 2 months in! I swear some are already showing in the stomach but husband says they just eat to much 
I detest bottle babies, I'm making her do it all except for when she is at school. I mean I may feel different if she picked the adorable black dapple but she went with plain black lol my friend was like are you sure you don't want this one??


----------



## RPC

I love plain black ones. It is good for her to learn. There is no doubt my girls are pregnant but I hope I don't have triplets. I want all twins.


----------



## Jessica84

I detest triplets too. I'm not even going to guess what your girls have in there! I have been fooled so many times.
She did good I honestly couldn't care what she picked as long as it was a girl. It just shocked me the 8 year old that always wants pretty went for the black one lol maybe it's because she already has 2 spotted ones, who knows that little girl keeps me on my toes!


----------



## RPC

Hahaha kids always do keep you on your toes. My fat little spotted doe was that big last year and had one buckling so they can surprise you. Same with the paint huge with 1 baby. Then you have martini who stays small and some how she had triplets. You just never know with these goats. Next year I think I am going to ultrasound. I just think twins are the best.


----------



## RPC

I feel like this post is just for us to talk to each other hahaha. I love it.


----------



## Jessica84

I had this one doe that I just sold. She had fall kids then bred back while nursing :/ she looked terrible!! I came home and she had 3 kids. I was shocked she had that many in there. Went in the house to put food away and my daughter came in and told me one died. Went out and she had a 4th but she didn't get the sack off. No way would I have guessed 4 in that poor doe. This year she was huge, I thought 4 again and only had one small doe. That was the final straw on men of guessing any more lol
I talk a lot :/ or talk/type I should say lol


----------



## RPC

I hear ya they always keep us guessing. I am 99% positive on my due dates but I am questioning them right now. I still have no idea what to think about my sisters doe that's due first. She is a FF and they normally start bagging up early in my experience. Her half sister is due 4 days after her and is bagging up but this doe has nothing. She does have discharge almost daily so I am not think she is in heat. Maybe an infection tho but doesn't smell. Maybe she will bag up late. Then I have martini and Cindy they have both kidded 2-3 times before. They are gaining wait but no bags which I am not worried to much about because they have just over 3 weeks to go. Jasmine is getting her usual big bag started well on its way. It's just weird that some does due towards the end of January who are FF are already looking like they are starting bags and this first girl has nothing. If I have to bottle feed my sisters does kids I will kill her lol. The day she gets home I will make her pick them up or I will sell them. I don't do bottle babies. I am just praying for lots of twins but I think at least 4 of my 6 FF will have singles.


----------



## RPC

We got just over 6 inches over the weekend but they don't seem to mind. We are supposed to have a terribly cold week Thursday the high is 8 with a low of -2. Then another winter storm this weekend. If it gets too cold and they aren't doing well I may have to think of a plan to get them in a different barn.


----------



## Jessica84

Your sisters doe just might be one of those that bag up at the last minute. I've had 3 do that before, one was bred threw the fence so that was a shock! The discharge though might just be her plug. Your right those ff seem to show all these signs way before the other ones, it gets annoying! And let your sister know a big plastic tub holds bottle babies very well lol I don't blame you I would put my foot down on the bottle babies too. My daughter is learning they are not as fun as she thought when we had to leave a birthday part early to feed her baby.


----------



## RPC

They may be cute at first but I I just don't have the time for them. My friend pulls all kids dairy and Boer and sells as bottle babies. She said she gets too stressed out worrying about if the dam is taking care of the kids so Noone gets to raise their babies. I really want a doe kid from her but that's a bottle baby and I just don't want it.


----------



## goatnutty

Wow, look at that snow. We barely got a dusting down here. Bottle babies think they're dogs, which with does is alright but with a big buck not so much. I loved all my bottle babies I bought from her, but it's time consuming for sure. Send her down here and you can have her back when she's weaned lol


----------



## RPC

Lol Sara we might get another snow storm this weekend. 20-24 days till I have babies.


----------



## Jessica84

No way!!! My bottle baby buck is the BEST bottle baby ever......except he wouldn't take a bottle from anyone but me but he was such a good boy then and now, if we don't count how many fences I had to fix but that's with the other boys too lol
Two words for you my friend, lamb bar! I did that last year and was so in love with it, but then I got a bad batch of milk and well that didn't go well but I can't stand the total lack of manors and tripping me and chewing on me. This one is in the house (mad face) and when I make her bottle she stands there butting the back of my legs. I can ignore it except for in the morning because I'm not a morning person and so I have to count to 10. I've been throwing her outside as soon as the kids go to school but we are supposed to get flooded starting tomorrow so I'll start being annoyed again


----------



## RPC

No way will a goat live in the house. I have brought them in as newborns to dry them and warm them up but that's it.


----------



## Jessica84

have I mentioned I don't like the cold? Yeah she can stay in so I don't have to go out there. But no I don't really have a place to put one little goat outside. We have stray cats and although none has ever got one of my kids I still think having a mad protective mother close by makes the cats think. I just don't want to chance it till she gets a little bigger. I'm trying to have my old retired doe and my wether with a bum leg make friends with her but she doesn't care for them at all


----------



## RPC

It's only 12 degrees here so I am dying a little. I bedded all the goats down really well today.


----------



## goatnutty

I'm not a huge fan on the freezing cold either, hopefully it warms up some before your kids arrive. I'm hoping Lilly holds out a couple weeks, but knowing my luck she'll pop them out when it's in the single digits and I'm working third shift.


----------



## Jessica84

See this is what I have so I don't even like hearing your guys temps lol I'm a lot warmer then you guys and I'm sitting here under a heat blanket to defrost my little toes


----------



## RPC

I would be so excited if I had your Temps. This is how my next week looks. I am not excited.


----------



## RPC




----------



## Jessica84

OO! YUCK YUCK YUCK!! My friend in Wyoming messaged me last night telling me how her temps are going to be well below zero do I want to come visit. I said no way I've never been in anything colder then the teens I would die!


----------



## goatnutty

We hit -11 with the wind chill this morning.. you most definitely wouldn't like it here.


----------



## Jessica84

Seriously I think the coldest I have ever felt was like 12 so when you guys talk about negative I'm imagining Instant death. My husband grew up in Iowa so I drive him crazy with always being cold on not so cold days. He says most girls like high heels and sparkly things I like boots and fuzzy things to keep me warm.....and it's true


----------



## RPC

That's really funny. I have family in florida. I remember going down for Easter one year and since it was in the 60s we swam in the gulf. My poor cousin was sad because he wasn't allowed to swim. My aunt said I am sorry sweetie but the ones from up north think this is warm...... do you really want to take your coat off and get wet. He looked at her and said no its way to cold.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol you made me cringe, but I'm sure if you came here you would be so hot and unhappy. 
Actually the kids had a winter program tonight, I of course locked my keys in the truck and no jacket since I wore a heavy knit sweater and it was inside. So it's pouring down rain, I'm shivering to death and screaming at my daughter because this is her!!









I break into my truck and look to see how cold it is, I'm thinking like 30-40 and it was 56!! I'm thinking ok so I'm 5'2 and I'm kinda a tomboy and consider myself tough but I'm a down right cry baby! I'll admit it while I'm still sitting here trying to warm up


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Following! Beautiful goats!


----------



## RPC

Switch with me. It's warmer in Alaska then it is here in indiana


----------



## RPC

Cinder, jasmine, daisy, natti, and puzzle look right on track to have their kids the 7th,8th, and 9th. I am confused about martini, cindy, and ally. They have not started udders at all. I know mature does can start their udders closer to kidding time but with 2-2.5 weeks to go I figured they all would have started by now. Now I am wondering if I missed them getting bred on their next heat cycles. The last 2 kiddings martini would have started an udder by now and this is my first year with Cindy kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno

Was she also bred on a later date?


----------



## Jessica84

How many months did the buck stay with them? It's possible they got missed if they were only with a buck for a few months, especially if they were all on the same cycle but being older I would think they would have pushed they younger girls away to be bred. Mine all seemed to cycle at the same time this year and the older does were cover first, the next month it was the younger and the third there were a few ff that came back into heat. But that's what 42 (I think) does and one buck


----------



## RPC

I watch them like hawks and only missed 2 breedings even tho I am pretty sure I have the dates right for those 2 also. These are the only dates I saw them come in heat and be bred. All the mature does were bred the first round plus 2 FF then next round 4 more FF got bred and finally the last FF was bred. They were with the buck for over 3 months. I waited an extra heat cycle from when the last 1 was bred till I removed him.


----------



## RPC

Well I felt around today and Cindy and martini are starting udders. Actually everyone is except shakin and ally. But shaking isn't due till February so that explains her not having one.


----------



## RPC

She is bred right?


----------



## RPC

Here's the does due between the 3rd and the 9th. There are 8 total that are supposed to be due then but a few I am wondering if they got bred later.


----------



## ksalvagno

The doe doesn't look bred to me. You sure are going to have a lot if kids. The does look great!


----------



## RPC

Thanks I can't wait. I don't think she is bred either. She was only seen in heat once in the 3.5 months with the buck and supposed to be due January 3rd. 4 weeks ago she had a ton of discharge for 2-3 weeks. So I wonder if she actually aborted and I just didn't find the fetus. They are in a 1 acre field so it could be anywhere. She has no udder at all. Everyone except my doe due February 18th are at least starting udders.


----------



## Jessica84

A fetus can be so dang small. I had one abort once and did find it and it was the size of a hamster. It was just luck I happen to have walked by it. Is this your sisters doe? 
But heck that second one from the left side is Prego lol


----------



## RPC

Yes it's my sisters doe. She is the red one with the white belly stripe. She is literally the same size as she was when she was dropped off almost 5 months ago. And like I said besides my February doe she is the only one not starting an udder and she is the first one due. So either I missed a later breeding or she is open.


----------



## toth boer goats

Coming along nicely.


----------



## RPC

Thanks pam


----------



## goatnutty

I have to agree, I do not think she is bred but I hope I'm wrong for you. Has she kidded for you/your sister before? As to the rest of them you're getting there! How exciting!


----------



## Jessica84

Well she was in with the buck for over 3 months, she either settled or not and not your fault. 3 months is a good amount of time to make sure everyone settled. When you saw all the discharge was the buck still in with her? Wondering if maybe that was a heat for her and he bred her. Either way if she is bred I wouldn't be watching her around the clock any time soon


----------



## RPC

Sara she is a FF.

No the buck was pulled a few weeks before all the discharge. I did all I could so if she is not bred I don't feel bad. I think she is just too fat which is what I always tell my sister is wrong with her does. She always has them 100% in show shape because they look good that way. But she doesn't show....


----------



## goatnutty

If she didn't settle, it's not your fault. Sometimes they just don't the first time around and it's possible her weight/conditioning is an issue. However, if she doesn't settle next time I'd consider culling her if you aren't majorly attached. Those that don't produce and aren't shown don't bring much to the table unless they're your favorite or a pet. :/


----------



## Jessica84

No you are very right! I have a friend that keeps hers plump and she always has a handful who don't breed every year and it's not the same ones. My fattest doe isn't settling either, she is now cystic and having to treat for that and put her on a diet is hell. She will get blood drawn the end of January and if she is open she is gone. I also had a doe that had a hard go of her first time, she was bred a bit early and just wasn't in shape to breed.....kinda my pet, so I held her back and I am crossing my fingers she breeds this year she is so tubby. So really it's like a never ending cycle, no kids, get fatter, don't breed and get even more fat. And it's hard to put a goat on a healthy diet! It blows my mind how a sick goat can loose condition so fast but try a diet and it's just as frustrating as when we try and diet lol


----------



## RPC

She is my older sister and an Ag teacher so she knows it all. She always has problems and asks me what she should do then asks 5 other people and listens to them instead. Then when the goat gets worse she asks me again what to do. So I tell her what I would do and the goat ends up making it. I try to tell her if she would just listen to me she wouldn't have to do all the extra work. Plus she would save money. She needs to cut off or at least cut back the grain. That way her does aren't to fat at breeding time. She has a doe with bottle jaw right now at home. She sent me pictures and I said it's bottle jaw you need to worm for barber pol plus she has to be anemic so treat for that also. So she calls the vet he said we she must be having an allergic reaction to something she ate so give nuflor, dex, and something else. So she picked it up and paid a good size vet bill and gave it all to the doe. Then I told her he was wrong so she poster pictures and description on Facebooks Goattalk and shockingly everyone said she has worms looks like bottle jaw and do everything I said. She has not messaged me back.


----------



## Jessica84

I can feel your frustration. I had a buyer like that, I'm sure it's more annoying having it your sister but I finally told her to start figuring things out on her own and haven't talked to her again. I hated doing it but she wouldn't listen and I couldn't stomach watching it happen to my kids......and people wonder why I would rather sell terminal kids. I don't claim to know everything, heck I have a doe that doesn't feel good right now, so I know it's heart breaking when things go wrong so I like to help. I've had advise given to me and I was like yeah that doesn't sound right so I google the heck out of it. With the bottle jaw if she even just did that she would have saved a lot of money :/ but one thing I have been doing with my mother (not goat related just in general) is just play stupid lol if they are not going to listen anyways it's less frustrating that way


----------



## RPC

I am super good at playing stupid.


----------



## RPC

Cindy is finally starting her udder and I think martini is also so I guess they still might be due on the 7th and 8th. I honestly have decided ally is open. I am just gonna watch for signs but not get worried about her. 2 weeks and I will have babies it's taking forever.


----------



## RPC

Merry Christmas to all of you I hope you have a great day


----------



## goatnutty

It'll be here before you know it, if they don't drive you crazy first. Merry Christmas to you too Roger!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh boy, almost time to keep checking them but not quite, it gets more and more tough then BANG no more sleep lol but hey at least you don't have to be on baby watch on Christmas 
And a marry Christmas to you too, I really do hope you have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## RPC

New years I plan to move them in their kidding pens since I don't live there that way I can be sure they don't have them out in the snow. 

Thanks I really like them.


----------



## JK_Farms

Adorable goats!


----------



## goatnutty

Kidding pens are a great thing. Lilly has a history of having them all over the pasture according to her previous owners. You're getting closer! Im going to have to live vicariously through you until our next kids in March now so I'm hoping for lots of healthy babies!


----------



## RPC

I hope so too. I am just questioning some due dates on a few does.


----------



## goatnutty

Questioning due dates is better than questioning if they're bred at all at least. Maybe they'll surprise you or maybe they'll wait another month to make you crazy. Which ones are you questioning now?


----------



## Jessica84

goatnutty said:


> Kidding pens are a great thing. Lilly has a history of having them all over the pasture according to her previous owners. You're getting closer! Im going to have to live vicariously through you until our next kids in March now so I'm hoping for lots of healthy babies!


Lol me too!! Mine are due the end of march so I'm waiting to see these kids! I'm trying not to look at how many days to go every day :/ 
Always better safe then sorry on the questionable ones. I've had so many fool me over the years that's just my motto now!


----------



## RPC

Martini and Cindy. Martini is due the 7th and ci dy is due the 8th. I know martini is bred and pretty sure Cindy is also but they have not really started udders. I will probably still put them in their kidding pens and hope those udders just fill last minute.


----------



## RPC

If the weather is OK tomorrow I will take pictures. They have just barely started but last year martini started at least a month before she was due and that was her third kidding. And this is my first year with cindy.


----------



## RPC

This is martini and her lack of much udder development. She is supposed to be due on the 7th.








This is Cindy and her lack of udder development and she is supposed to be due on the 8th.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Maybe their udders will just fill last minute? I personally think that they look bred, all does are different, maybe others can offer you more insight.


----------



## RPC

I am pretty sure they are bred just wondering if they are due later then I think. That's the day I saw them bred and due for. But maybe they came back in heat and I missed it. I am gonna pen them up for their first due date to be safe.


----------



## JK_Farms

How exciting! Have you seen any of the babies move?


----------



## RPC

Not really in either of those 2 but I have not really looked or felt for them. I am never able to see or feel them. I feel like they hear me and go to sleep lol.


----------



## Jessica84

One thing I have noticed is the ones that bag/udder up right before they are due, or simply don't get to the point of 'that sucker is going to split in half' is on my does that have singles. Fingers crossed you have twins but I would do as you have planned and just stall them


----------



## RPC

Martini is so small this year it won't supreme me if she has a single.


----------



## JK_Farms

I know what your talking about there is one doe of mine I've felt once but after that I've felt nothing! But I also have one doe that looks like an alien is coming out of her side. I would try to feel for them daily and keep an eye on them!


----------



## RPC

Jasmine is the only one that has really let me feel her.


----------



## goatnutty

It's always better to be on the safe side and pen them, because who knows. Generally I'd be thinking they're due later too but they could surprise you.


----------



## RPC

If they are bred later that's fine because I have 5 that are due that weekend still so I will get babies to play with.


----------



## RPC

One more long week till the first does are due


----------



## JK_Farms

I know how you feel two of my girls are due this week! I can't tell you enough of how I hate to wait!


----------



## RPC

I felt like cinder was gonna kid all day today while I wasn't there.


----------



## RPC

Moved the first 7 does into their birthing pens. The weather is supposed to change and after tomorrow we won't get back above freezing for at least a week. Tomorrow is rain all day and I know they wouldn't wanna be moved then. I can't wait for babies.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I had my fingers crossed for you would get good weather :/ but how exciting!!! The official count down.....although if yours are like mine that first one will kid on day 155 lol


----------



## RPC

Hey stop that with the 155 day crap hahaha. Cinder is not to sure about being locked in a stall. She is not very friendly so she does not like not being able to run from me. The rest seem really excited because they get room service and don't have to share with the rest. Mercedes was surprisingly upset the 7 does were gone and I am not sure which one she was missing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## RPC

Thank you. The last month is a long wait but the last week I feel like is the longest part. You check on them like crazy and nothing happens. Then they surprise you and pop them out when your not looking.


----------



## RPC

Cinder due on the 7th.








Daisy due on the 7th








Puzzle due on the 7th








Martini possibly due the 7th but wondering if she was bred on her next cycle.








Jasmine due on the 8th








Cindy possibly due on the 8th but wondering if she got bred on her next cycle.








My sisters doe natti due on the 9th.


----------



## JK_Farms

How exciting!


----------



## RPC

I know this wait is killing me.


----------



## JK_Farms

Same haha my girls should be delivering this week and I think it's harder!


----------



## goatnutty

They all look fat and happy! lol I love Jasmine's face.


----------



## RPC

She is such a sweet girl Sara she is the only one that will never leave. She is 9 this year so old girl usually gets special treatment.


----------



## RPC

I think puzzle will go first this year. But jasmine looks close too.


----------



## Jessica84

Start the betting!! lol I was bad about keeping a eye on who got bred when this year so I'll be going crazy trying to watch half of them.....probably for a solid month before they actually do anything


----------



## RPC

I am so excited


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty

She looks great for 9 years old! It looks like they fooled you again maybe Puzzle will go second. lol


----------



## RPC

I know I can't believe puzzle was not first.
Last night around 830 daisy had a paint buckling and traditional doe. She had to pick the coldest night to kid but they are doing well this morning.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Congratulations! I just love lil boer kids


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Summersun

Congratulations! I love the buckling. Why are the boys always so much prettier. Haha


----------



## RPC

I don't get it either but those boys are always the coolest looking ones.


----------



## JK_Farms

How cute! Could you post on 2017 kidding thread?


----------



## RPC

I will but I have 5 kidding this weekend so I will do them all together.


----------



## RPC

Cinder kidded around 515 pm. Twin does the one is so small.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Awesome! And here it starts for you! How are the other does doing??


----------



## JK_Farms

So cute!


----------



## Jessica84

RPC said:


> Cinder kidded around 515 pm. Twin does the one is so small.


Is she a first time mom? I get twins like that from time to time with first timers, I don't really get why though. But congrats!! They are both adorable  hope you are all rested up because it looks like it'll be raining kids now


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yippee!!!! :leap: Congrats!


----------



## RPC

Yes she is a first time momma.

Natti my sisters doe just had twin does this morning. Jasmine might be in early labor.


----------



## RPC

Well the goats always keep us on our toes. Martini has had such a small udder I figured she would go in a few weeks but she just popped out a single doeling. So the count is 6 doeling and 1 buckling so far. Puzzle my girl that has kept me waiting has a rock hard udder so I am guessing she will go today too but who knows. Jasmine looks close too but I can still feel her ligs.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. You have been busy. How is the tiny one doing?


----------



## goatnutty

I've been creeping on your Facebook all day for updates. Can't wait to see what the rest of them give you, for your sake I hope you get bucklings. They all look great so far, excited to watch them grow!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good grief, I was going crazy when I had three does kid all in one month :shocked: 

How many more does to go?


----------



## RPC

That little one is doing awesome she is a good eater. Oh Sara you FB stalker it's all good. I really hope I get some buckling also I have a waiting list .

I still have 3 to go in this group then 5 more after that.


----------



## Jessica84

I just post in both places lol although it seems that you do fb first  yep I'm telling on you but we are loyal followers so we get to see what comes first lol


----------



## JK_Farms

Wow that's a lot of kids! This is my first year with having four does pregnant and two having twins each one day a part! Have you had to pull any yet?


----------



## goatblessings

What beauties!!! And I'm jealous of the all the doelings you got - I'm wanting a few to pick from this year! I do hope you get the bucklings you need for your waiting list, I've got my fair wether list all filled, so I would settle for a few boys! Good luck with your kiddings - just beautiful! Glad the small doeling is a good eater!


----------



## RPC

Jessica yes I comment on Facebook first because it always notifies me so I know to comment. Yes I had to pull martinis and help 100% with cinders getting them cleaned up because she was too tired to do anything. Other then that I just make sure they are dry.


----------



## Jessica84

RPC said:


> Jessica yes I comment on Facebook first because it always notifies me so I know to comment. Yes I had to pull martinis and help 100% with cinders getting them cleaned up because she was too tired to do anything. Other then that I just make sure they are dry.


I'm was just giving you a hard time!


----------



## RPC

I know you are.

Well puzzle had twin does this morning. I thought she only had a single because she acted like she was done and she waited an hour in between kids but she finally popped out the second one. 2 red doelings. First time her kids weren't spotted.









Still waiting to see if jasmine will go today.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Awesome!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. Lots of does. You shouldn't have told them you wanted bucks!


----------



## JK_Farms

Awesome they are so cute


----------



## RPC

I so badly wish I got all bucks. But they are so cute.


----------



## minibarn

Congrats on all the successful kiddings even though you got almost all does! Hopefully you'll still get your bucklings the next round! When are those due?


----------



## Jessica84

You know even though they are does they are still nice looking and will make great show does and get your name out there.....I just hope the buck fairy isn't homesteading at my house waiting for my kids lol


----------



## JK_Farms

Ill trade you lol all my babies so far have been boys with only one doeling!


----------



## RPC

I have 1 still due today and 1 I thought was due today but now I am not sure she does t look ready. Then 1 the 24th, w the 27th, 1 the 28th and 1 February 18th.


----------



## RPC

I am pretty sure I am done kidding till the 24th. Jasmine had a little BUCK today. I am so glad it was actually a buck.


----------



## minibarn

So nice you got another buckling! I bet you checked and double checked just to be sure!


----------



## goatblessings

Yay for the buckling!!!!:fireworks:


----------



## RPC

Yes I did. I need at least 4 more lol


----------



## goatnutty

You still have a few chances to get the rest of them! lol I know the girls weren't what you wanted but you have a good healthy kid crop at least.


----------



## RPC

Yes in all reality I am just happy they are all healthy and doing well. I can't wait to move them to the group pen so I can see them really run around and play with each other.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've loved following your doe outbreak on FB!  They are absolutely gorgeous! Will any of them be registerable as 50%?


----------



## RPC

I never register anything but maybe one of these days when I have the money I will get my goats registered and I can do that.


----------



## Maevecd

So I am just asking a question lol. So you moved your does about 5 days before there due date. Mine is due between jan 17 and 22. 145-150 days. But she is a mini breed and they tend to go shorter ive heard? 
Anyways should I put her in her Kidding box 247 from now on? We live it maine and a baby born outside would have no chance during this time of the year. 
I just dont want to stress her out by having her in there. Shes a FF. She doesnt really freak out. She eatings and drinks and goes it but will give a "yell" to her herd every 2-3 minutes.


----------



## RPC

I do it because I don't live at the farm so I can't go check them all the time. Like you it is way to cold here for kids to be born outside. It is actually better for them to move around up until kidding it's just not an option I am OK with since I don't live there. I also do it 5-7 days early depending on my schedule just so they get familiar with their kidding pens but I never have just 1 kidding at a time so they aren't lonely in there. I would probably lock her up at night and if she has a buddy maybe lock them up together. Then when she is close keep her in the stall.


----------



## HoosierShadow

RPC said:


> I never register anything but maybe one of these days when I have the money I will get my goats registered and I can do that.


Awww well I can hope. We're in the market. Looking for at least 1 registered doe for Marissa. She wants a baby she can raise and show. Her doe isn't going to give her babies in time to show


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Maevecd said:


> So I am just asking a question lol. So you moved your does about 5 days before there due date. Mine is due between jan 17 and 22. 145-150 days. But she is a mini breed and they tend to go shorter ive heard?
> Anyways should I put her in her Kidding box 247 from now on? We live it maine and a baby born outside would have no chance during this time of the year.
> I just dont want to stress her out by having her in there. Shes a FF. She doesnt really freak out. She eatings and drinks and goes it but will give a "yell" to her herd every 2-3 minutes.


Mini breeds can kid as early as day 140. I'd put her in earlier than 147 (I think that is what you meant) if I wear you, especially if you think that they wouldn't survive if she had them in the pasture.


----------



## Maevecd

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Mini breeds can kid as early as day 140. I'd put her in earlier than 147 (I think that is what you meant) if I wear you, especially if you think that they wouldn't survive if she had them in the pasture.


I mean like 24/7. All day/night.Today is day 142. Lol Her ligs are still tight this morning but acting a little slower and stretching lotsss. Udder the same. Ate her grain. Only nibbling hay. Kinda gazing around. It is currently 2 degrees farenheit where I am so no outside kids. The kidding area is somewhat small. Would fit her and her friend. So should I keep them in there all the time together until she goes into labor?


----------



## RPC

It may help her be less stressed but if she gets annoyed with her buddy then just keep her alone.


----------



## goatnutty

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww well I can hope. We're in the market. Looking for at least 1 registered doe for Marissa. She wants a baby she can raise and show. Her doe isn't going to give her babies in time to show


My first registered kids out of my new buck will arrive in late march/early april but that's probably a little late in the season for you. They'll be full boer but registered 50% because their mother is commercial. I also asked Roger if they'd be registered because I want to expand and they all look great.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

I'd either put her in now, or in a day or two if you don't think that she will go soon (or sooner if you see anything change). This is just me personally  And I agree with RPC- if she gets annoyed with her buddy just leave her alone.


----------



## RPC

Well just wanted to update the kids are all growing and doing great. I will be moving the next group of does into their kidding pens this weekend I am so ready for round 2 of babies.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How long until the next round begins?


----------



## RPC

The first one is due the 24th, then 2 the 27th, and 1 the 28th. I also have Cindy who was supposed to be due the 8th so I am guessing she will go around the 27th. This is the last big group. I have 1 due February 18th then I am done.


----------



## RPC

I am sure I have not talked about it much but my sisters last bred doe has been sick lately. I have not been able to figure out what is going on with her. She has constant diarrhea that I have not been able to fix. She is the one that is due in the 24th. Tonight she went into labor. My sister came up because I was at a loss as what to do for her. We ended up trying to pull the kids but they were a tangled mess. We ended up calling the vet but when he got there he gave a spinal tap and started pulling. She had triplets but the first 2 BUCKS didn't make it. But the last doe so far is hanging on. It's kind of touch and go with precious. We gave her some shots and a bag of fluid. I really hope they both pull thru. She was not interested in her kid at all and she has no milk. Maybe both will change by morning. We have syringe fed the baby and she is in the house for now.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. I hope they both pull through for you.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

So sorry for your loss


----------



## RPC

Momma and baby are still alive. We got some colostrum from our neighbor bit of everything farms (sherry adams) so the baby is doing well.


----------



## RPC

We sold the baby as a bottle baby to the neighbors today.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is good. Is mom doing ok?


----------



## RPC

I just checked on precious and I am so sad to say she passed away. She really became my buddy and I am sad. I know she was my sisters goat but I had her for 8 months out of 2 years and we really bonded. Now I am super nervous about the rest of my does left to kid. I feel as tho I failed but I know that feeling will pass. I just wish I knew what really went wrong with her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. You could have a necropsy done.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## RPC

Thank you all


----------



## RPC

Well I am trying to forget about this weekend so here are pictures of the next round of does due this weekend. Stirred is linebred and that's the first time doing this I hope it doesn't turn into inbreeding.








Lexus due January 27th








Mercedes due January 27th








Stirred due January 28th








Cindy unknown due date

The first 3 does are FF so I am kind of nervous after this past weekend with precious who was a FF.


----------



## RPC

Oh and kerigan has picked out her show goats so far. It could change after these next kids are born. She picked the buck from daisy.








And the belted doe from Cinder


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I don't know how I missed all this! I am so very sorry you went threw this. You did what you could and that ended up saving that little kid. I know not helping you forget but I am sorry you went threw this!
The rest of the girls are looking good! Can't wait to see some more kids from some easy kiddings (think positive don't be nervous)


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Happy kidding! And yes, don't worry, think positive


----------



## goatnutty

So sorry you lost her, but I'm confident you did everything you could. Praying the rest of your kiddings go smoothly and you get lots of healthy babies. Can't wait to see them! I like Kerigan's choices, very flashy. I always liked Cinder's doe kid.


----------



## RPC

I really like them both as well. I wish the doe would hold still long enough so I could get a good picture.


----------



## PippasCubby

Sorry about losing your sister's doe.

Your next round of girls look good! My girls are holding their kids hostage, so I was hoping you might have had a few new kids for me to adore  Good luck!


----------



## RPC

I am hoping they all go this weekend. I am tired of waiting hahaha.


----------



## ksalvagno

One busy weekend? That wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Jessica84

Your tough lol if I could I would have all my kiddings spaced out threw out the year lol but hey since you like that kind of crazy you are more then welcome to come to California the last week of march since I'll have 32 due all in a week! Totally free rent and I'll even feed ya lol


----------



## RPC

I would love that actually. At first all my does went in heat in 3 days so I was thinking I would have 13 due in 3 days. But not everyone got bred so I had 6 go, then these 5 on this heat cycle, and 1 on the next heat cycle. I know it's crazy but it's nice to have 1 crazy weekend then it all be over. I don't live at the farm so it gets old running over there all the time to check on the does.


----------



## Jessica84

I can understand the running back and forth would get old and stressful. I just think of all the lack of sleep! I was never a party animal because I like sleep lol and when I found out I could actually have kids I wanted as many as I could. Yeah I stopped at 2 lol I don't think all 32 will go but I only saw 3 that might have come back into heat, it was the odd a week later rebreeding thing. I just wish the kids had vacation so I wouldn't have to worry about taking them to school, or better yet a dang school bus that would actually pick them up lol


----------



## RPC

More bad news. While I was at work today stirred delivered triplets. 2 bucks and a doe all were red but of course both bucks died. I am glad at least the doeling made it but I need bucks. She is being a decent mom for a first timmer. Now I am even more nervous for the others. Shakin I had down for February 18th because I thought she missed this cycle and was bred then but her logs are pretty low today. So she moved into a birthing pen. I guess time will tell. Lexus has no logs tonight and Mercedes are pretty low. I hope they kid tonight or wait till I get off work tomorrow. Today's loss is about all I can take after last weekend.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no! Dang it I'm so sorry. There's just nothing I can say to express how sorry I am


----------



## PippasCubby

Oh, man! I am so sorry! Hopefully the rest go smoothly.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Oh no!!  So so sorry


----------



## Maevecd

Oh no. So sorry.  Glad shes being a good momma to her little doe


----------



## RPC

Thanks everyone.


----------



## minibarn

I'm so sorry you've had so much trouble! I know how that feels! Hoping the rest kid easily for you this weekend!


----------



## RPC

Lexus is my new favorite goat she kidded triplet bucklings this morning. I am going to sell one as a bottle baby that way she only has to worry about 2. I think Mercedes is going to kid sometime today or tonight.


----------



## RPC

Oops for got to add a picture of the little guys.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Cute babies!! I'm so glad that she gave you some bucks


----------



## PippasCubby

Very nice! I am glad you got a couple bucks too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## goatnutty

Glad you are getting some bucks and they are doing well! Here's to hoping Mercedes continues the buck pattern


----------



## Jessica84

Don't sell the little guy yet! Wait and if a doe goes into labor wait till the kid just comes out, before mom smells it and put it in the mix. If she has more then one you can take it back but if it only ends up being a single then you get to keep your buckling. I have done that 3X now and has worked. Well 4 if you count the doe that kidded then walked over and stole another does quad on her own as well lol but just make sure you get the goo on him


----------



## RPC

It's going to a 4-H kid that can't afford much so he will be happy.


----------



## Jessica84

Well that'll work too!


----------



## RPC

Mercedes had a beast of a doeling this morning. I had to help pull her. So far they are both doing well.


----------



## Jessica84

That's a healthy girl! So far they are going on the weekend, hope they keep it up!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad they are both doing well!


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Big girl! Congratulations


----------



## RPC

Thanks everyone she is a big nice girl I am happy with her. Here are some dryer pictures.


----------



## goatblessings

Oh my goodness! What a BIG nice girl you have! Congrats on the triplets - I'm pulling a few bucklings (if I get them) for a couple of 4-H clients as well if over 2 in a kidding. Helps everyone. Good luck with the rest of the season, I really enjoy your pics.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Yes, I enjoy your pics too  I just LOVE the coloring on her face!


----------



## Jessica84

How funny! She looked like a black head in her new born pics! I hate it when they change colors like that lol I thought I had a black paint last year but once she was dry she was red


----------



## RPC

I really like this girl I think she might be a keeper. I was really hoping for at least 1 kid with black since daisy and Mercedes are black heads. I really wanna find a nice all black doe/doeling this year. Only 2 more does left to kid. Cindy and shakin, shakin is loosing her ligs but I have her down for February 18th so I am not sure what she is doing. She is in a kidding pen for now just incase. Cindy was marked down for January 8th and since she didn't kid I just assumed it would be this weekend since that would be her next heat cycle but still nothing. Her ligs are lower but still there and her udder is filling so maybe some time this week. I am just excited to sleep thru the night tonigh.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Maybe Shakin was bred on her next heat cycle?


----------



## RPC

I think shakin was and really is due next month.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Oops.... sorry! I meant on an earlier date.. IF you had her in with the buck? Sorry, long day, I should probably log off now.


----------



## RPC

Lol she was with the buck the whole time I know I saw her bred for the later date and she had kind of a high worm load the heat before so I just assumed that's why she was bred again the next cycle. But she had me wondering so I moved her in with the rest.


----------



## RPC

Now if only I could figure out when Cindy is going to kid. She has me second guessing all the time. I just pray she only has twins.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats on all of the kids! What a great weekend! Very happy for you! Mercedes doe sure looks huge, glad you were able to help her! 
There is a breeder in southern IN that has a really nice big herd with color if your wanting blacks! I loved all the color, never seen so many colored goats before! I'm smitten for color!


----------



## RPC

What farm is it?


----------



## RPC

I can not figure what is going on with cindy. I saw her bred and due January 8th. She didn't kid so I assumed maybe she got bred on her next cycle which would have been this past weekend. Her udder is growing, her belly has been dropping, but her ligs are still hard. I can not imagine her waiting till the middle of February but maybe she will. I was really wishing I was done kidding by this weekend but her and shakin seem to have other plans.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh little trouble maker isn't she lol I would still keep a eye on her, they don't always come into heat in exactly X many days, so if you add a day or two to that and figure the dreaded 145-155 day crap she might go even this coming weekend. And to throw a wrench into the mix for you lol I've had a few that went 7 days past their due date lol


----------



## RPC

We will see what happens I am just ready to be done kidding so I know what I have to sell lol.


----------



## Jessica84

lol don't say that! You'll miss it soon lol but I understand, it always seems you wait and wait then a big rush and then have to wait for one or two. I'll be in your shoes one day and I know it will be one of the 13 that I have no clue when they bred!


----------



## RPC

I know I have a love/hate relationship with kidding season. I will miss it tho.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol we all do.
I'm only saying that because I'm in the deep missing it stage lol


----------



## RPC

Cindy has lower ligs tonight I really can't wait to see her kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Here's hoping for bucklings! Good luck


----------



## RPC

Thank you I sure hope so also.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck. :kidblue:


----------



## RPC

8 days till shakin is due and possibly Cindy. I honestly have no idea what's going on with either doe. They have both kept me guessing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with both of them!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Hopefully they don't keep you waiting forever! Thinking blue so you can get your wether quota up!


----------



## RPC

I know it me too.


----------



## RPC

Cindy and shakin both have very low ligs. Hopefully they both kid by Sunday I am tired of waiting lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How are their udders looking?


----------



## Jessica84

There's always one (your case two) that seem to take forever and make it so you still can't make plans lol


----------



## RPC

Udders are growing but not hard yet on both does.


----------



## RPC

My dad just called and said shakin had twins. No idea what tho haha. I will update after work.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats! Hopefully for you they are bucks!


----------



## RPC

Surprise twin DOES ofcourse.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Gosh, they certainly don't want to give you any bucks :/ 

They're pretty though


----------



## RPC

I know it a lot of people would be happy with all these does. I just want Cindy to kid so I am done with baby watch.


----------



## Jessica84

Next year you just have to tell them you want girls! How many of each sex did you get?


----------



## RPC

12 does 5 bucks alive and 4 bucks and 1 doe didn't make it. I still have 1 more doe to go so we will see what she has. 2 bucks died because it was a cold day and I was at work when a FF kidded and she didn't get them cleaned up and warmed up. Then the other 2 bucks and the doe died along with their dam. That was a bad day. I have never lost kids like this.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I remember that  that is crazy on the girls to boys ratio!


----------



## RPC

I know it there are people bugging me for wethers and I just don't have them. I am having the worst time getting these kids to eat creep feed. I am on my 3rd kind and they don't like anything. This is even a sweet textures feed and they want nothing to do with it. This year is just not my year at all.
Now if only Cindy would decide to have her kids so I was done with baby watch that would be awesome.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Following!

This is weird--I am so used to wishing for doelings (and of course getting bucklings!). ;-)


----------



## Jessica84

With it being cold the does are probably eating a lot and maybe have a lot of milk for them (??maybe??) 
Honestly I really don't care what I have sex wise. Especially this year because I have a lot of people wanting bucks. The biggest reason I'm ok with bucks is because I don't have to try and figure out what does to sell to keep all the ones I want to keep lol but this year I have a cull list of 12 so I'm curious to see what I have with people wanting bucks and being able to keep girl lol
It seems bad luck comes in waves though with losses. Last year sucked for me. I think I lost 8. All one can do is pray for the best but expect the worse


----------



## RPC

With the older kids all but 1 doe is a mature does that milk like crazy. There is 1 FF in the group and she has a good amount of milk but her kids are the ones falling behind. In the sacond group all are FF and I am a little worried that shakin and stirred aren't making enough milk. That group has started eating creep feed so maybe your on to something. I am just ready for Cindy to kid because she has had kids before so I am sure they will grow well and she has a big bag like her momma. I hope all goes well to end my kidding year. Puzzle and her 2 doe kids went went to a new home Friday and I have a kid coming to pick out his 4-H kids tomorrow. I am ready to get them all sold so I don't worry about it this year. I like having all the deposits done before weaning.


----------



## Jessica84

But at your fair they can still show a doe for market can't they? They can here, just so far everyone has done a wether instead. It was the same thing for beef, I never did a heifer because I didn't want to worry about her getting knocked up 
Oh gosh I remember my laboer had a single once, I never got that brat to eat out of the creep feeder. I was always throwing her in there and she refused the grain. Sadly though she was still my fastest growing kid lol but mom had so much milk and I didn't have to milk her like I thought I was going to have to with having a single.
I like puzzle  I'm gonna be sad not seeing her pictures


----------



## RPC

I actually made the rule about 4 years ago to be able to show market does. I think only us and 1 other family have done it tho.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Adorable babies! Congrats!!
I don't seem to have problems selling does or bucks. We never wether them. I'm pretty picky who we take our girls to breed to and thankfully our does always have had bucks that are beautiful!

I would respectfully suggest a barn cam for your farm. Ours only cost 50.00 on a special through Groupon. We can check the barn (it rotates) whenever we want with our phones. So you'd be able to check yr prego does whenever you wanted at wk. just a thought. It's sad that you lost so many babies. Thought I'd just suggest that.

Congrats! Love the paint!!!

Tami


----------



## RPC

I would love a barn cam. Since its my parents farm I have not gotten one but I may have to talk to them next year about it.


----------



## RPC

While I was at work today Cindy decided to kid. My dad checked on her and she acted like normal. Then went out an hour later and she had a buckling on the ground and 2 hind feet sticking out. He said they looked like they had been out a while. He puller a doeling but was not able to save her. Then he pulled another big buckling. I am glad to be done but this is the most kids I have ever lost. Personally I lost 2 bucks from a FF and this doeling. Then my sister lost a doe and her triplets. I am Tha kful for the ones I have still and they are already selling.








The 2 boys born today are on the left and the 2 girls born 4 days ago are on the right.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Cute kids! I'm so sorry you lost so many this year  that's hard  However I'm glad they are selling for you!


----------



## RPC

Hopefully next year goes better. I lost more this year then I have lost total in 7 years. I guess bad luck had to happen some time. I am just glad all my does made it.


----------



## Jessica84

It always seems to hit hard all in one year. Hopefully this is your bad luck, it's over and done with for years to come. I know that doesn't make anything easier, you out so much work into one Big Bang a year, but try and think positive.
But a big congrats on 2 more bucks!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes a barn cam is really almost a necessity now it seems for us anyway. It's so amazing and very helpful! Esp during kidding season. So sorry for all your loss this year!!


----------



## goatnutty

RPC said:


> Hopefully next year goes better. I lost more this year then I have lost total in 7 years. I guess bad luck had to happen some time. I am just glad all my does made it.


It's been the same here this year, it is an awful feeling. I agree though, while I hated losing Lilly's kids I am grateful that she is happy and healthy. Hoping our March kids are healthy! Next year may be crazy as someone just offered me 12 more and my crazy self said yes. lol


----------



## RPC

Lol Sara you will do just fine. Good luck with your March babies.


----------

